# Welche deutschen Hardwarehersteller gibt es?



## sfc (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

deutsche Firmen sind im PC-Sektor ja leider ziemlich spärlich gesät. Mich würd aber trotzdem mal interessieren, welche Firmen es am Markt gibt. Mir selbst fallen spontan nur folgende ein: *Be Quiet!* und *EKL Alpenföhn*. 
Zu nennen wären indirekt noch das amerikanische Unternehmen _AMD_, die über Globalfoundries ihre Waver in Dresden fertigen lassen und der Taiwaner _Xigmatek_, der meines Wissens in Deutschland ein Ingenieursbüro betreibt. 
Früher gab es noch Arbeitspeicher von *MDT* und *Quimonda/Infineon* sowie Grafikkarten von *Elsa*. Zumindest Arbeitspeicher bieten die nicht mehr feil, während Elsa komplett vom Markt verschwunden ist. 
Meines Wissens müsste es aber noch ein paar Gehäusehersteller geben. Außerdem existiert noch mindestens ein Wasserkühlerspezialist aus deutschen Landen. Helft einem alten Mann mal auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Januar 2011)

Mir fällt noch spontan exceleram ein, ratet mal, was die herstellen


----------



## sfc (19. Januar 2011)

Gut zu wissen, dachte es gibt keine deutschen Ramhersteller mehr. Ist das denn wenigstens eigener Ram oder kleben die nur ihre Kühler auf eigekaufte Ware?


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

Arctic Cooling


----------



## sfc (19. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Arctic Cooling



Sind das nicht Schweizer?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht genau, wo exceleram herstellt,aber sie werben mit "assembled in Germany".
Vielleicht kann jemand der welche hat da Aufschluss geben.


----------



## sfc (19. Januar 2011)

Genau das ist ja so verdächtig. Wenn der wirklich in Deutschland hergestellt worden wäre, würde da "Made in" stehen. Assembled heißt wahrscheinlich nur, dass Chinaplastik auf Taiwram geklebt worden ist. Aber immerhin hängen bei sowas da noch ein paar wenige deutsche Arbeitsplätze dran, was besser als nichts ist


----------



## jaramund (19. Januar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wo exceleram herstellt,aber sie werben mit "assembled in Germany".
> Vielleicht kann jemand der welche hat da Aufschluss geben.



Nun da "assemble" zusammenbauen heisst, ist es warscheinlich, dass irgendwo die Einzelteile hergestellt werden und in D zusammengebaut.
Bei den AMD prozessoren ist das genau so: assembled in Malaysia aber die Dies werden in Dresden belichtet.

MfG
Jara


----------



## derP4computer (19. Januar 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Sind das nicht Schweizer?


Wie heißt noch mal der große Bruder der Eidgenossen?
Fra....., Nein. Öst......, Nein. Ita....., Nein. Egal ........
Ich meine Perixx Computer GmbH (Perieferie...oder....so)


----------



## sfc (19. Januar 2011)

*Trekstore* und *Itenso* sind glaube ich noch deutsche Unternehmen. Aber von denen kommen auc nur die Gehäuse - der Rest wird gekauft. Ob sie wenigstens selbst entwickeln, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## derP4computer (19. Januar 2011)

Wie hieß der noch mal? Franjo_Pooth


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2011)

Komponenten-Hersteller gibt es schon noch einige:


AVM - DSL, WLAN, VoIP, DECT und Media mit FRITZ!
Standorte - Funkwerk AG
Elsa wurde mit einigen Produkten von Devolo "beerbt": Willkommen in der dLAN® Welt ... devolo AG
Extrememory
Find out more about the leading memory solutions manufacturer, takeMS
Ein paar deutsche Komplettsystem-Hersteller gibt es ja auch noch, wobei deren Bedeutung sich eigentlich nur auf den deutschen Markt beschränkt. Wo wirklich produziert wird, ist ja nur oft mit Insider-Wissen feststellbar.


----------



## Wired (20. Januar 2011)

Elsa is aber kein Deutscher Hersteller!

Alles weiter hier nachlesbar: ELSA Technology ? Wikipedia


----------



## sfc (20. Januar 2011)

Wired schrieb:


> Elsa is aber kein Deutscher Hersteller!
> 
> Alles weiter hier nachlesbar: ELSA Technology ? Wikipedia



Waren sie aber ursprünglich, wie aus deinem Link hervorgeht. Dachte, sie wären ganz verschwunden aber anscheinend hat ein Chinesisches Unternehmen die Namensrechte gekauft, was eigentlich dasselbe ist. Seit es chinesisch ist, scheinen sie aber zumindest in Europa nicht mehr aufzutreten. Was komisch ist, da Elsa eigentlich nur hier wirklich bekannt war.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Januar 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja so verdächtig. Wenn der wirklich in Deutschland hergestellt worden wäre, würde da "Made in" stehen. Assembled heißt wahrscheinlich nur, dass Chinaplastik auf Taiwram geklebt worden ist. Aber immerhin hängen bei sowas da noch ein paar wenige deutsche Arbeitsplätze dran, was besser als nichts ist



Falsch, für das "Made in XY" muss nur ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Endfertigung in Deutschland sein. Du kannst das Zeug im Ausland zusammen kaufen und hier verschrauben. "Made in" wäre auch dann als Bezeichnung gültig. 

BTT: Siemens fällt mir spontan noch ein, im Zusammenhang mit Industrietechnologie und Fujitsu lässt seine Laptops bei Augsburg fertigen.


----------



## Wired (20. Januar 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Waren sie aber ursprünglich, wie aus deinem Link hervorgeht. Dachte, sie wären ganz verschwunden aber anscheinend hat ein Chinesisches Unternehmen die Namensrechte gekauft, was eigentlich dasselbe ist. Seit es chinesisch ist, scheinen sie aber zumindest in Europa nicht mehr aufzutreten. Was komisch ist, da Elsa eigentlich nur hier wirklich bekannt war.


Zumal sie auch schöne Grakas herstellten, ich schreib nur... Gladiac


----------



## fuddles (20. Januar 2011)

Hab dazu vor kurzen einen schönen Artikel gelesen: Kommentar: CES - Deutschland, Land ohne Ideen - NETZWELT


----------



## sfc (20. Januar 2011)

Ein sehr zutreffender Artikel, der das Problem auf dem ganzen Kontinent beschreibt. Andererseits strahl die Bundesrepublik innerhalb Europas ja fast wie ein informationstechnisches Leuchtfeuer, weil andere europäischen Staaten mMn noch weniger in der Richtung bieten. Das macht es für Europa nur umso peinlicher, wenn ein Land wie Deutschland, das international in dem Bereich nun gar nicht mithalten kann, die anderen übertrumpft.

*Teufel* habe ich bei der Zusammenstellung ganz vergessen, obwohl ich die selber habe. *Cherry* kann  man glaube ich noch dazu zählen, da die vom amerikanischen Mutterkonzern  recht losgelöst auftreten. *Terratec* hatte früher mal gute Soundkarten,  produziert heute aber eher belanglose Peripherie und hat keine eigene  Entwicklungsabteilung mehr. Und wie sieht es mit *Maxdata/Belinea* aus? Machen die noch irgendwas selber? 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Falsch, für das "Made in XY" muss nur ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Endfertigung in Deutschland sein. Du kannst das Zeug im Ausland zusammen kaufen und hier verschrauben. "Made in" wäre auch dann als Bezeichnung gültig.



Ich glaube, dass es sogar reicht, wenn in Deutschland der nötige Fertigung/Montagesschritt erfolgt, der die Gesamtfunktion ermöglicht. Immerhin gilt wohl Kühleraufkleben noch nicht als "Made in"  Aber ich kenne mich da eigentlich nicht aus. Gibt es da irgendwelche Gesetze?


----------



## Rocksteak (20. Januar 2011)

bequiet!, Noiseblocker, ebm-pabst, TFC ADMIRAL, Alphacool, Watercool


----------



## user001 (23. Januar 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Cherry kann man glaube ich noch dazu zählen, da die vom amerikanischen Mutterkonzern recht losgelöst auftreten.


 
Cherry würde ich zu den deutschen Unternehmen zählen, da der Hauptsitz in Deutschland ist. (Ebenso wie bei BMW oder Opel; das sind auch "deutsche Unternehmen" weil der Unternehmenssitz in Deutschland ist)


----------



## sfc (23. Januar 2011)

Einverstanden^^
Habe mir soeben mal die Seite von *MS-Tech* angesehen. Scheint auch ne deutsche Firma zu sein, sieht mir aber aus wie ein Unternehmen, das größtenteils nur sein Logo auf komplett zugekaufte Ware pappt. Gleiches gilt wohl auch für *Hama*.
Anders sieht es bei *Beyerdynamic* und *Sennheiser* aus.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (29. Januar 2011)

Intel lässt auch in Braunschweig entwickeln.


----------



## sfc (1. April 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Netzteilherstellern *Cougar* und *Rasurbo*? Scheinen beide deutsche GmbHs zu sein. Entwickeln die auch selber, oder sind das nur Label bzw. deutsche Vertriebsableger von ausländischen Firmen?


----------



## Clawhammer (2. April 2011)

Ich hatte mal gelesen das es weltweit nur 1 2 händevoll Netzteil hersteller...

Cougar etc lassen sich diese "bloss" zusammenstellen (baukasten Prinzip) und verkaufen diese dann mit ihrem eigenem label


----------



## Clawhammer (2. April 2011)

und nicht zu vergessen die besten (stabilsten) Tastaturen kommen von Cherry


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (2. April 2011)

Wenn Eingabegeräte auch als Hardware gelten,dann fällt mir noch Roccat ein...


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

Medion 

Außerdem wurden früher in Augsburg Motherboards für Siemens/Nixdorf bzw. Futzi/Siemens hergestellt. Ich weiß aber nicht, was heute daraus geworden ist.


----------

